# 12 week test/tren cycle result pics



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just started pct so thought I'd throw some pics from my cycle

Start- 87.5kg

Finish- 95.7kg

So pretty happy with that as bf is the same/maybe a bit leaner, but that could just be the lighting

































































































Pretty happy with the chest gains, but now need to bring up calves and hammies, any tips for these lagging parts?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> Just started pct so thought I'd throw some pics from my cycle
> 
> Start- 87.5kg
> 
> ...


Quoted so pics are side by side


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Deffo put on a bit of size there buddy.

Well done.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Solid gains!

What lab, dose, diet did you follow?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

be happy if i could get like that, bet you well chuffed, what dosage, training , etc

steve


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Definitely nice gains for 12wks mate, good work! :thumbup1:

I can see in the last pic that you are smiling so fcuking hard as well lol, your dimples are showing


----------



## PresidentMat (Dec 10, 2014)

Good job man, decent vascularity so you look leaner. Straight leg dead's if you aren't already will work those hams, I like them right after lying ham curls.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow, great result mate.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

Bang on, mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow mate, great job


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

What was your diet, training and cycle like?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Cheers guys  All Apollo gear, training was upper/lower 4 times a week and cycle was

1-12.5 - test 600mg

1-10 - tren 300mg

1-4 - dbol 50mg

11-15- Var 75mg

+8 days dnp at the end, the dnp wasn't planned at the start but I had it left over and had put on a bit to much fat so I decided to do an extra half a week of 1ml test and cut, no plans to do run dnp again, next time will be a leaner bulk and not get to stupid with kcals at the beginning as that's when I put on the most fat.

Just finished week 1 of pct and managed to maintain all lifts so far, pretty frustrating lifting the same weights each session, but at least they aren't going down!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes said:


> What was your diet, training and cycle like?


Diet started around 3400kcals so ~750k over maintenance, which was a bit much at the beginning, should've tapered up a bit slower.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Robbie789 said:


> Cheers guys   All Apollo gear, training was upper/lower 4 times a week and cycle was
> 
> 1-12.5 - test 600mg
> 
> ...


Amazing progress, mate. How much did your lifts go up by?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Did bloody well mate, looking much tighter. Well done top results kg wise too.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Was this your first cycle? Looked pretty decent before this cycle tbf


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Good job man obvious progress


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Great progress and results mate....Well done!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Played lad! lats looking a lot more pronounced & sharp, considerably a great deal bigger, pretty much on a whole everywhere. you take measurements prior/after at all?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Was this your first cycle? Looked pretty decent before this cycle tbf


This was my 3rd, first was 14 weeks test/dbol which I've got a journal for on here somewhere, 2nd was a 8 week test/tren/var cutting cycle



Yes said:


> Amazing progress, mate. How much did your lifts go up by?





Starz said:


> Played lad! lats looking a lot more pronounced & sharp, considerably a great deal bigger, pretty much on a whole everywhere. you take measurements prior/after at all?


I don't train for strength but my squat/dead pbs were 205kg/225kg, both +15kg on last year  Prob had a bit more on the deadlift

Rest of the lifts on cycle were

Db bench

30kg - 3x10

40kg - 3x10

Squat

147.5kg - 6, 6, 4

162.5kg - 3x5

Dead

167.5kg - 3x4

182.5kg - 3x5

Chest - 44.5' +2.5'

Waist - 33.25' +0.75'

R Bi - 16.75' +1.0'

L Bi - 16.5' +1.0'

Quads - 27' +2.0'

R Calf - 16.75' +0.75'

L Calf - 16.5' +0.75'

Smash calves twice a week, each time time doing 2x exercises 3x12-20 reps finishing with rest-pause until I can't walk but they still struggle to grow :thumbdown:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

It looks like you've lost a bit of body fat as well as adding a good 8kg of lean mass! Well done


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like some nice gains.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Great job that, looking good!


----------



## raja16 (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow nice results there , how was your experience with tren ?

Did you use tren A or E ?

What were the postives / negatives ?

Great work there


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice progress mate, that is why I love Tren, gives u this harder look


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Cheers guys 



raja16 said:


> Wow nice results there , how was your experience with tren ?
> 
> Did you use tren A or E ?
> 
> ...


Tren E this time, used A for my summer cut last year, positives- gainzzzz, negatives- fcuk all apart from night sweats, I don't seem to suffer any mental sides fortunately, although I guess 300mg is a conservative dose compare to some :lol:

Will be running the same cycle as last year for this years cut, 8 weeks test P/tren A/var 300/300/75. Then probably try out low test high tren for my bulk to see if there's a difference in results


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Great results upper body, legs don't look amazing but decent size on them still mate must be the angle/pic cause at 27" Id expect to look better.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Superb job. Well done


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Excellent gains there mate well-done


----------



## raja16 (Jan 29, 2015)

Robbie789 said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Tren E this time, used A for my summer cut last year, positives- gainzzzz, negatives- fcuk all apart from night sweats, I don't seem to suffer any mental sides fortunately, although I guess 300mg is a conservative dose compare to some :lol:
> 
> Will be running the same cycle as last year for this years cut, 8 weeks test P/tren A/var 300/300/75. Then probably try out low test high tren for my bulk to see if there's a difference in results


Thanx man for the response .

You know what soon I will be starting almost the same cycle as you have decided 300mg test P 300mg tren A. And anavar 60mg  for a 12 week cut .

Superb progress and good hard work from you . all the best


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

naturalun said:


> Great results upper body, legs don't look amazing but decent size on them still mate must be the angle/pic cause at 27" Id expect to look better.


Yeah, 27' and I can squat 205kg, think it's the angle :lol:



raja16 said:


> Thanx man for the response .
> 
> You know what soon I will be starting almost the same cycle as you have decided 300mg test P 300mg tren A. And anavar 60mg  for a 12 week cut .
> 
> Superb progress and good hard work from you . all the best


I manged to cut fat and gain lbm last year with that cycle, so it definitely works  12 week EOD jabs won't be fun though lol, will it be your first time on tren?


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Robbie789 said:


> Yeah, 27' and I can squat 205kg, think it's the angle :lol:
> 
> I manged to cut fat and gain lbm last year with that cycle, so it definitely works  12 week EOD jabs won't be fun though lol, will it be your first time on tren?


Haha must be the angle 100% that's a heavy squat, Busting blood vessels thinking about it.


----------

